# DIY shed (antler) trap



## nichkojr.7 (Dec 23, 2013)

I simply made this by finding a group of trees and stretched bungy cords around the trees and the deer will hopefully stick it's head though the gaps in the bungies and it's antlers will catch and will pop off. Just thought I'd share my con"trap"tion. 
THANKS!


----------



## overkill375 (Dec 28, 2013)

sweet! post pics if it works


----------



## justinhonkytonk (Apr 29, 2013)

Interesting idea. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Stickbower (Sep 17, 2011)

Have a friend that does something like that with a tripod feeder he uses wire instead 
It works too
He has a pickup bed load of sheds in his den lol


----------



## jljjdye (Jan 11, 2007)

I bet you are going to have the deer in there too. Kinda like trapping. Careful


----------



## hunter02 (Dec 11, 2013)

Really neat but ileagal to do hear in Illinois< We can't put anything out for them its considered baiting.


----------



## cscornelius (Jan 27, 2014)

I've heard of people using some of those cattle panels from tsc and doing basically the same thing.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks good, how much did it cost


----------



## tjd60449 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just make sure the deer don't get tangled, just a thought...


----------



## madarchery (May 28, 2003)

Yup I see a tangled mess with this. 
I have heard the best antler traps is a couple pcs of plywood. Make a V set it up like an open book and place bait in the inside corner. No tangles, hard panel to add the extra pressure to the antlers.


----------



## Fish_bucket (Aug 15, 2013)

Bungee cord is a bad idea... you ever get one of those hook ends snapped on you??.. I'm guessing not.
Big tangle coming with that. 

if legal in your area, use something solid and sturdy, Like 2x4s or large heavy cables ( not quite so close together) or Corral/ fence panels. 

Good Luck.


----------



## nichkojr.7 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fish_bucket said:


> Bungee cord is a bad idea... you ever get one of those hook ends snapped on you??.. I'm guessing not.
> Big tangle coming with that.
> 
> if legal in your area, use something solid and sturdy, Like 2x4s or large heavy cables ( not quite so close together) or Corral/ fence panels.
> ...


It will be fine guys...


----------



## nichkojr.7 (Dec 23, 2013)

What about the 4x2 wire fence streaked in to the ground in a zig zag formation??


----------



## nichkojr.7 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pittstate23 said:


> Looks good, how much did it cost


We got a big can of bungee cords from Maynard's I think for like 8 bucks. And the corn for like $7...


----------



## antler fool (Aug 23, 2010)

Is that legal in Ohio? I'm in Pennsylvania and antler traps are illegal here. Just don't want to see anyone get in trouble. Best way to get sheds is to get out there and walk and then walk some more. You'll be surprised how much you'll learn about your deer herd best time of the year to scout. Good Luck


----------



## nichkojr.7 (Dec 23, 2013)

antler fool said:


> Is that legal in Ohio? I'm in Pennsylvania and antler traps are illegal here. Just don't want to see anyone get in trouble. Best way to get sheds is to get out there and walk and then walk some more. You'll be surprised how much you'll learn about your deer herd best time of the year to scout. Good Luck


Yes it's legal in ohio. And yep we went on a long rabbit hunt and found some great signs and even an early shed laying in the field.


----------



## medicsnoke (Jun 29, 2008)

My buddy and I built one just like this last year. The big buck we were after (that was a regular at the already established bait site) saw it, watched other deer stick their heads in it and decided it wasn't for him. He then left! It took him almost a full week *after we took it down* before he came back. IMO Traps like this scare a lot of smart, mature bucks. Im not saying some wont use it...like Dean's last year...check this out!


----------



## nichkojr.7 (Dec 23, 2013)

All we got so far is a bunch of doves and a pheasant!


----------



## RonsPlc (Dec 17, 2013)

Just when does pheasant season open up? :lol3:


----------



## nichkojr.7 (Dec 23, 2013)

RonsPlc said:


> Just when does pheasant season open up? :lol3:


Not soon enough lol


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Ive read that these antler traps can prematurely cause antler casting. Resulting in damage to the deer and adversely effect antler growth for next season. Just an fyi


----------



## Wisbuck (Feb 15, 2005)

I've seen people use picnic tables for this. Just throw the bait under the table....However, this will only work if you have deer in your back yard. :wink:


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

hunter02 said:


> Really neat but ileagal to do hear in Illinois< We can't put anything out for them its considered baiting.


Is it baiting if the deer isn't killed? Otherwise it's just feeding isn't it?


----------



## w259 buffalo (Mar 11, 2010)

In Wisconsin baiting is during season and feeding is out of season. The only difference is the fine you get.


----------



## BROWN STAR (Dec 20, 2013)

You can bait in WI!!!



w259 buffalo said:


> In Wisconsin baiting is during season and feeding is out of season. The only difference is the fine you get.


----------



## droppixel (Nov 5, 2010)

Rex D said:


> Is it baiting if the deer isn't killed? Otherwise it's just feeding isn't it?


Pretty sure feeding any wild game is still illegal in our "great" state.


----------



## w259 buffalo (Mar 11, 2010)

Only in certain counties. DNR rules lets you put out 2 gallons with in 50 yards of your residents. Or during season at your stand. Go to the DNR web site and search baiting and feeding.
I live in a county were it is still OK.


----------

